# Nothing Helping Urinating/Deficating Issue



## sarahr627 (Mar 15, 2010)

I've posted here a long time ago, but it's been a while. I have two cats; one male and one female. They are both about 7 years old and fixed and have grown up together. About a year and a half ago we had a kitten dumped on us and during the time we had him and were finding him a home, my male cat started urinating and deficating in the basement along the baseboards. We used vinegar to clean it up then enzymatic cleaners, but he was doing it as fast as we could clean it. We put down several litter boxes both upstairs and down, but he would just go around the boxes. I must note that we never changed litter or food during this time either. After the kitten was gone he continued the behavior. We began blocking off the basement, but he started going upstairs. A trip to the vet and urine samples and bloodwork later all we heard was that our cat was stressed. We tried some sort of gel rubbed in the ear...didn't work. So now he is on Prozac and has been for 6 months, but it has never really worked. The basement still had to be blocked off, but thankfully he didn't use upstairs as an alternative. A month ago we tiled the basement so that the smell that still lingered wouldn't get to us. Now he has started peeing upstairs again and now today on the futon in the basement!!! He is outside A LOT and loves it. The only time we keep him in is while we are at work and then at night when we sleep. Otherwise we let him out all day on the weekend and evenings. In the past we have tried the multiple litterboxes, cleaned constantly, and tried different things to detour him...it doesn't work. The vet says we are at the max dose for prozac. What else is there to do!?! My only thought is a dog house outside with food and a bed so he has shelter and just stays outside all the time. HELP!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Its going outside something that is new to him?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a difficult situation, since I can appreciate your frustration at trying to keep a clean house. Your cat enjoys and is used to the outdoors; it's just that he's gotten into the habit of spraying, etc. even tho the new cat has left. For cats that are incorrigible in spraying and/or pooping outside the box, rather than leaving him outside all night, I would confine him to a large size dog crate when he comes in the house for the night. Always feed _all his meals in the crate_, include a litter box and water. If possible put in a carpeted shelf (you will have to make your own, as not sure they're available at a pet store). Put in an old blanket for him to lie on---one that's easily washable since he may pee on it. There's always a risk for outdoor cats, depending on your environment from being hit by a car if you're near traffic, or being predated by a coyote if you're in a suburban or country area.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you tried Feliway? It's supposed to Really calm them down and help with stress.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*This helped my cat to stop spraying.*

Hello. My alpha cat, Graybee, started spraying all over the house this past year after I brought in two more cats to our family. 

My vet tried Graybee on Prozac with limited results but we had to take him off of it because he became extremely irritable and withdrawn, as well as losing too much weight. 

We started him on another medicine called Clomicalm and the changes are wonderful. He has completely stopped spraying and is back to being his old lovable self. I use the transdermal formula that is applied to the inside of the ear but you can also get it in pill form or a flavored edible form. 

Graybee has been on the Clomicalm for three months now and it feels so great to have our house back to normal and not have to worry about urine smells and stains everywhere.

I also use the Feliway plug-ins and Feliway spray but the Clomicalm made the difference. Good luck!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've heard that _Clomicalm_ can have this effect with a sprayer, but I wonder if he stays that way if he comes off the medication? or does he revert to spraying again? I don't think I'd want my cat on medication for the rest of his life. And I wonder if it would make him less vigilant and more susceptible to danger if he's an outdoor cat?


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

From what I've read and been told, most cats have to remain on the Clomicalm or they tend to revert back to spraying and urinating out of the litter box.

I don't mind Graybee being on meds permanently when the changes are so beneficial. My oldest cat, SweetPea (age 15), has been on thyroid medicine for the past three years and will have to continue taking it for the rest of his life. My youngest cat, Buffy, is on probiotics because she tends to have stomach problems.

My cats are indoor only so I don't know if an outside cat would have problems with awareness of his surroundings. Graybee is alert and playful and I haven't noticed him slowing down except for the first week when he was adjusting to being on a new medication. He still holds his place as the alpha cat and keeps all the others in line!


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi
I was reading this and I am about at my wits end with my 2 males. I think I just may have to put both my males on the Clomicalm.Do you mind if I ask is it really expensive,does it make them "zombie like' or sleep all the time,does it make them get along with other cats any better or do you know?Been using the Feliway like crazy since about last August and I don't think it works all the way(I mean I still see a mess now and then grrr)Yes they are both neutered for sure!
Thanks so much for any info anyone can impart


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi! Graybee was sleepy the first week on the Clomicalm, but after that was his usual playful and loving self minus the spraying and aggression. He was a full blown tomcat when I adopted him (he was neutered righ away) and has sprayed on and off through the years but after adding the last two cats to my household a year ago he sprayed almost constantly. 

The meds took about two weeks before the spraying stopped completely. Not only did it help with the spraying, it also made him less aggressive toward my oldest cat. 

I use the transdermal gel pen and apply it to his inner ear every night. The pills are the cheapest way to buy the medicine and they are easy to conceal in Pill Pockets which are like treats for cats. All my other cats will gobble up the Pill Pocket but Graybee turned his nose up at them so I decided to go with the more expensive transdermal gel pen. 

The pill form should cost around fifteen dollars or less for a month's supply if you purchase them from an online pet med supply company. It's cheapest if you buy the larger 10 or 20 mg size and then break it to the correct 5mg dosage. It's more expensive if you buy it directly from your vet but you may have to for the first month in order to get a prescription to buy it online after that.

I hope this helps, and let me know if I can help in any way. I'm just so grateful to finally have found a solution that doesn't harm Graybee and gives us all a happier house!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Miu had a problem with defecating outside the box which started with reasons unknown. However, I resorted to overnight and confinement and that solved it perfectly. She only poos once a day so every morning I see a nice little pile in the litterbox so after breakfast, she gets to come out. 

As catloveriam suggests, I also think feeding her in the kennel has made her feel more at home in it.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

6cats4me~ I love your grey kitties and always wanted a russian blue or chartruex(sp?)type(but for me non pedigreed) anyway but 3 kitties is all this girl can handle!!!Thank you again for the info it might make my life a lot better if it works for mine =D


----------

